# Animatronics and Props Back In Stock



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

We are happy to announce that many of our popular animated props are IN STOCK.

Quantities are limited. More props are expected to be added in the coming days.

This includes (but not limited to):
•	Life-size Animated Crawling Man
•	Rising Witch in Cauldron
•	Sound Activated Life-Size Talking Flying Witch Prop
•	Life-Size Animated Rocking Granny
•	more

Check out our animated props

Spirit Halloween


----------

